# Super Bowl XC.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Does anybody knows if it is true that the Black Eyed Peas will be performing at the Super Bowl XC half time show?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I doubt it. But check back in about 45 or 46 years.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I seriously doubt they will still be alive to play halftime at Super Bowl 90.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> I seriously doubt they will still be alive to play halftime at Super Bowl 90.


More or less the same as the Who this year.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> More or less the same as the Who this year.


I think that was the joke, only really old artists have been playing at halftime since the Jackson incident. I think Cyrus/Montana has a better chance at it though. :lol:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Does anybody knows if it is true that the Black Eyed Peas will be performing at the Super Bowl XC half time show?


http://www.nflgridirongab.com/2010/09/17/black-eyed-peas-to-play-the-super-bowl-xlv-halftime-show/

So I was off by 45 years.


----------

